# Anyone with D solely caused by stress?



## 18267 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have no pain, just diarrhea in the mornings as i am always waking up stressed out and thinking of negative thoughts and worrying about god knows what.I have tried cutting out dairy, caffeine etc... even cut out chocolate, tea and stuck to herbal teas and water but this made NO difference.I still use Soy Milk and leave ice cream alone (excessive cream does not help but i am sure i am not 'lactose intolerant'My diarrhea seems to be simply because i am a nervous type...ANY negative emotions affect my bowels be it nervousness, stress, anger, jealousy (this is a trigger) and anxiety all play havoc with my stomach... and i get NO pain, just 'gurgling' and a very unsettles feeling.It's just like i need to 'purge' these #### emotions from myself via diarrhea... if only i could de-stress myself... of course having the D just makes all the above feelings worse and so the cycle continues...I thought anti-depressants would help but i am too scared to go that route but i often think they might be hugely beneficial... i definately have constant underlying depression.Is there anyone else that blames their mental state only for their diarrhea? I truly believe mine is not caused by certain foods... it all starts in my mind...


----------



## 14279 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have very simmilar symptoms. My symptoms are d and pain some days. They seem to be almost all caused by stress. I usually only have symptoms in the morning. If I worry a lot I will get them in the afternoon or evenings. My symptoms are a lot better on weekends too. It doesnt seem to matter what I eat. I am a really stressful person. When I start having symptoms I get worried and cant calm down and worry more so it gets worse. Have you tried the IBS Audio program 100. It help seems to help with stress. I am only 7 days into it and it has already started to help. It is also known as Mikes tapes.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

iam right there with you i suffer from health axiety and it seens to get the best of me when it comes to my bowells


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

I've noticed very similar symptoms. I have had panic disorder since age 12, and was always told I had a nervous stomach -- I would get diarrhea before going anywhere new or anxiety provoking. For the longest time, the only way that I could go out was Xanax (for the anxiety) and immodium. I also notice that I have my worst flareups after very stressful or busy times at work. It's like I survive the crunch, only to have aftershocks for like a month afterwards, and not having altered my diet at all during this either.


----------



## 23097 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have that same exact problem! If I were you I would try and avoid anti anxiety medication. I didnt have ibs until I went on Zoloft.Now that I'm withdrawing from Zoloft it's making it even worse. I just try to tell myself that it's only ibs and it won't hurt me. When I relax it goes away. good luck!


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree, I am the same way. My body is so conditioned to get d when I worry that I just expect it now in common stressful situations. It is funny that you mention jealousy as well. I have the same issue that when I get jealous or even emotional I get d. I think I will try those relaxation tapes.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stress can wreak gastrointestinal havochttp://www.sanluisobispo.com/mld/dfw/news/...dfw_news_to_use


----------



## 23132 (Feb 24, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by ibsgal:I've noticed very similar symptoms. I have had panic disorder since age 12, and was always told I had a nervous stomach -- I would get diarrhea before going anywhere new or anxiety provoking. For the longest time, the only way that I could go out was Xanax (for the anxiety) and immodium. I also notice that I have my worst flareups after very stressful or busy times at work. It's like I survive the crunch, only to have aftershocks for like a month afterwards, and not having altered my diet at all during this either.


----------



## 23132 (Feb 24, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by ibsgal:I've noticed very similar symptoms. I have had panic disorder since age 12, and was always told I had a nervous stomach -- I would get diarrhea before going anywhere new or anxiety provoking. For the longest time, the only way that I could go out was Xanax (for the anxiety) and immodium. I also notice that I have my worst flareups after very stressful or busy times at work. It's like I survive the crunch, only to have aftershocks for like a month afterwards, and not having altered my diet at all during this either.


I just signed up and am not too sure how to use this site. I found what you said very familiar. I know most of what I experience is due to stress. It starts about 11am, severe gas, bloating, D, etc. I start a new job in a week and sure hope that will help. But also going through a divorce so it may not help for a while. I want to rip my guts out!!! I take Xanex daily, Zoloft, Librax, Aciphex. Nothing helps. I'm trying the health food store tomorrow. There's got to be something!!


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

LKT, good luck -- I know what you mean. I always say that in my next life I want to come back with a better stomach and longer legs... LOL! Good luck at the store... I have found ginger works good for my stomach, but the other thing I would find success with when traveling was dramamine. I don't get motion sickness, but it would keep the nausea at bay and calm me down (of course, I let my husband drive!).


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to all the new members


----------



## 21017 (Feb 26, 2006)

Try Citrucel, most people think it's only good for constipation but it also alleviates diarrhea. I suffer from IBS and it helps me everytime I use it.


----------



## 21622 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey....My Ibs is also caused my stress. Anything and everything will trigger a flare-up. I am in the middle of a program at college and am feeling the worse i have in my life. I first started noticing symptoms of IBS when I was 11....I am now 19 and each day it seems to be getting worse and worse. I am now taking about 8-10 Immodium pills a day to try to get me through school....Its tough.....I am finding it very discouraging...not sure how I will make it through school.....M


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi dancinfeet,Reading your post brought back memories. My ibs/panic attacks heightened when I got to college. I literally bough my immodium at costco b/c I went through so much of that and Xanax. I never thought I would get through it, but you take it one day at a time. It's not always easy, but you will get through it. I am going through another "down" period now b/c my ibs seems to have changed so all the warning signs I thought I knew have changed, so I have to relearn my body signals and what I can and can't eat or what will trigger an attack. Don't get discouraged (I know, easier said than done). I will say, you will feel almost euphoric when you do graduate b/c you worked so much harder just to get through it!


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

I've had stress related ibs-d since I was a child, and I'm nearly 50 years old now. Same thing with my mom. We both take Paxil now (I take 20 mg/day and she takes 20 mg every other day). We both feel it has changed our lives and made an enormous difference in eliminating anxiety. If something really stressful which I know will cause D is coming up (like a plane ride), I will take 2 immodium that morning and I'm fine. I urge you to discuss antidepressants, antianxiety drugs with your doctor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

yep. my IBS wasn't caused by stress or anxiety but that is what triggers my symptoms now. that and being in situations with no bathroom in site. sitting in traffic has almost caused hysteria.


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

Marnie, I hear ya! I am terrified of traffic/big cities for that reason, and have difficulty going out with people or in their cars in case the big D strikes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by ibsgal:Marnie, I hear ya! I am terrified of traffic/big cities for that reason, and have difficulty going out with people or in their cars in case the big D strikes.


i've toyed with the idea of buying an RV for the 15 minute drive to work. wouldn't it be nice just to pull over and hit the can when the D strikes!! only IBSers truly understand what bliss that would be.


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

I had had D almost only by anxiety or negative thoughts (without pain, just D almost every morning before going out somewhere), but unfortunately, IBS became worse and now I have even pain and cramps in addition to D, which have forced me to miss some of the classes and other activities... Strange that my former sympton lasted for about 13 years (not being better or worse) but now it got much worse during the last years, just suddenly... But I know that itÂ´s related to the strong stress that I began to get now...


----------



## 23421 (Mar 2, 2006)

I totally understand how u feel. I am positive that my IBS is mainly caused by stress and nerves. It is awful. I am a nervous person to begin with.. always have been since being a child and I have a hard time calming myself down, and am rarely "feeling" calm. When I get really stressed or nervous... I am constantly having to run to the bathroom or am in pain and uncomfortable. I have been really stressed( nervous) for the past week and am sure it will not being going away until after the 21st. As I had mentioned in another post.. I am leaving for Atlanta on the 17th and so am really nervous about the trip.. being in the car for 8hrs. Am stocking up on Immodium per another posters advice and also gas-x. Due to no insurance I cannot afford anti anxiety meds.. so I deal with it the best way I can.. mainly be trying to take my mind off of it.


----------



## 19655 (Feb 26, 2006)

So I'm NOT alone!! Sorry to be excited for everyone's stress-caused D, but I thought it was just me. I'm still told it's just nerves and I should relax but, as you all know, it's not that simple.I have a question. I seem to get hit every morning before leaving for work. Two, sometimes, three rushes to the toilet and then cramps. I used to think it was stress over commuting to work (one hour on a crowded commuter rail) but it also happens on weekends. Besides, the train has a bathroom so it's not like I don't have an option to go.I've learned to manage most other symptoms through the day, but the morning still seem to beat me up. Lots of "gurgling," gas, cramps and the runs to the toilet. Is this familiar to people and, if so, what should I do to minimize it? I've learned that with IBS minimizing is good, eliminating (no pun intended) is usually not an option.I'm new to this board and am grateful for all the information on it. Also for the discussions about products (and scams). It's also great that people can keep their sense of humor in all this. I appreciate that the most.


----------



## 21943 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everyone to those who commented on the stress thing. I do find this true. I am trying manage my stress-level now and its working. I also have gneralized anxiety disorder. with the right treatment its working as well.. was on Paxil now I am on Lexapro. Lexapro is working much better now. thank the Lord...


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mark,The only things I found that helped were 1. getting up extra early to allow the body to do "its thing" and 2. a cup of coffee to help expedite things, b/c once eveyrthing was out of my system, there wasn't anything there to aggravate me.


----------



## 22697 (Feb 22, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Marnie:i've toyed with the idea of buying an RV for the 15 minute drive to work. wouldn't it be nice just to pull over and hit the can when the D strikes!! only IBSers truly understand what bliss that would be.


oh, trust me, I have thought about that often!


----------



## 19655 (Feb 26, 2006)

An RV !!! Thanks again for making me laugh!


----------



## 20251 (Aug 10, 2005)

> quote:I have a question. I seem to get hit every morning before leaving for work. Two, sometimes, three rushes to the toilet and then cramps. I used to think it was stress over commuting to work (one hour on a crowded commuter rail) but it also happens on weekends. Besides, the train has a bathroom so it's not like I don't have an option to go.


Mark, I know exactly what you mean. It's three times for me, almost every morning. I think I get anxious when I need to be on schedule. I noticed you're from Mass., and I'm a commuter railer too. I do OK on weekends and vacations, actually just came back from a vacation of 4 non-D days! So, it's pretty safe to say my D is triggered by stress. It's almost the instant I get anxious, the cramps begin. Looking forward to the big return of D. on Monday (not!)Lisa


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I read a book on IBS that stated that often what is bothering us is not even conscious! So our subconscious may be causing us to have "D" because it is upset about something that our conscious mind is armored against. That is how it was for me. I'd feel fine consciously, but knew that some part of me was really scared before going to work, because I'd get "D" then. I took it for granted, and was fine the rest of the day. The other day it happened because I had to take my car in for servicing around 7 am. Now why would that be stressful? Who knows? What I do now, and sometimes it works is to place all my anger, fear, guilt and other negative emotions into the arms of God, (or you could picture putting it into a chest you lock) and then expect to receive peace and freedom in response. It seems simplistic, but it has helped me at times to just give it all (even the stuff I am not consciously aware of) to a higher source, and ask that it be transformed into peace. This is how I broke a 1 week "D" period when I could not come up with a logical reason for it. The stress connection can be so very obvious. One day my boss just walked up to me and said in a dire voice "I have a new challenge for you" and IMMEDIATELY my bowels wanted to explode. The reaction was instantaneous. Amazing!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

My IBS seem to be completely brought on by stress and anxiety.


----------



## 18120 (Jul 21, 2005)

My boyfriend suffers horribly with IBS-D - mostly mornings as most have you described - he hates his job so that most likely has something to do with it - but it happens on weekends too because he likes to "eat bad" on Friday and Saturday nights b/c that's his only chance to do so. I strongly believe after living with him for over a year now that his D is caused for the most by stress (both conscious & subconscious). I bought him Mike's tapes but for his own personal reasons, he didn't finish the program. I wish he had, but I don't want to push it. Now, I have been trying to encourage him to go to the doctor to talk about anti-anxiety or anti-depression medication. Any advice or success stories that you can share to help encourage him OR any "horror" stories as to why this may not be a good idea? I recognize that everyone is different and experiences medications differently - I guess I'm just looking for some encouragement to pass on to him.


----------

